# إسترجع ما تم حذفه من جوالك من أول إسم ورسالة إلى آخر رسالة وإسم(قوي جدا)



## دلال مغربي (4 يونيو 2011)

*





SIM Card Data Recovery*


*



*

* !! - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - !!*

*Screens*
*



*








*!! - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - !!*

* inFo*

* البرنامج العملاق SIM Card Data Recovery
 لإسترجاع ارقام التليفونات والرسائل الموجوده على السيم كارد , حيث يمثل هذا البرنامج من اعظم برامج الاسترجاع واكثرها عبقريه . مدمج مع البرنامج السريال نمبر حتي يصبح البرنامج كاملاً . *



/\
/\
إضغط هنا لتحميل البرنامج


*



*
*441 ك.ب*
* البرنامج يعمل على ويندوز اكس بي وسيفين و فيستا .*

* !! - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - !!*








​


----------

